# Help and Advice > Friend/relative has depression support >  7 tips on what to say to someone with depression

## Paula

I posted this YouTube clip today on the DWD Facebook page but I know many of us have or are friends and family who struggle to know what to say. Thought it might be helpful

https://www.facebook.com/11014347569...6662340041931/

----------

Suzi (07-03-21)

----------


## Suzi

I thought it was great  :O:  Thank you x

----------


## DaveCampbe

Good work, I think it can really help people!!!You're doing great!!

----------


## typhil01

Thank you so much, very practical steps!

----------

